# Rose Uncle Jimbo 27,5 2015



## Markus08 (3. März 2015)

Hallo IBC-User,

da jetzt endlich wieder die bike saison beginnt und mein altes rad schon in die jahre gekommen ist, bin ich nun auf der suche nach etwas neuem.
Ich hab gefallen am neuen Rose Uncle Jimbo gefunden, doch hab noch nicht so wirklich den durchblick. Deshalb frag ich euch ob ihr schon erfahrungen mit dem bike habt(vor allem mit dem Rahmen- ob es da irgendwie Probleme gibt) und welche Rahmengröße bei 1,80m gut wäre.
Oder macht mir einfach andere empfehlenswerte Vorschläge für so maximal 2000 Euro ( is zwar knapp aber als Schüler das maximum) bin für alles offen, sollte aber mit mindestens 140mm sein.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus


----------



## DirtJumper III (3. März 2015)

Hi, Probleme kommen wenn dann erst nach der Zeit, da es noch nicht allzuviele Besitzer der ´15er Modelle gibt.
Bei 1,80 stehst so ca. zwischen M und L. Für mehr Laufruhe L und wenns wendiger sein soll dann M.
Wenns mind. 140mm sein sollen könntest du auch das Granite Chief in Erwägung ziehen. Kommt halt drauf an was du mehr fährst, Trails und Touren --> GC
Ruppigere Strecken und ab und zu Bikeparkausflüge dann das UJ.
Mit 2000,- hat man aufjedenfall ne gute Basis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

